
Apple announce Schoolwork – lets teachers dole out digital assignments - AJRF
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/27/17156100/apple-schoolwork-classkit-announced-ipad-app-assignments
======
AJRF
"It also plans to update student iCloud accounts to include 200GB of storage
by default"

Thats pretty good!

